# How to test 2.6 CPU Speed on MACBOOK PRO



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a problem

I just bought an used macbook pro 2.6ghz off ebay.

BUT when I remove the battery to see the serial number, it is listed as 2.4ghz.

The seller says he got it fixed on Dec 07 to repair the logic board, but bought the laptop July 07, before the 2.6ghz was released...
He says that the repair people at apple might have given him an upgrade without knowing.

How Do I test to see if the cpu intel is REALLY a 2.6 or just a 2.4? The "about this mac" software profile shows the cpu as 2.6ghz. But I want a software test done, an suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If the About this Mac shows 2.6Ghz, then it's 2.6Ghz. If you want to be doubly sure, you can go to the System Profiler and see there.


----------



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the fast reply! You are positive that system profile is right? Can i test the cpu speed via another software?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

System profiler is right. It looks at what hardware is physically present. But if you want a second opinion, install something like the ministat2 Dashboard widget which has the option to display the current processor operating speed. The MacBook Pro's Core 2 Duo processor actually adjusts it's clock frequency depending on the load, so if it's not doing anything, it slows down to conserve power.

Install ministat2 and set it to show the cpu clock speed, then do something cpu intensive on your computer and check and see what it says it's running at.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hold on a minute - 2.6 was barely available in december 07 and System Profiler can be hacked.

You been had.



> by James Galbraith
> Nov 30, 2007 4:00 am
> 19 Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah, remember that this is on my 15'' ... So that's why I don't really trust system profiler, and would prefer to do a system diagnostic test to find out the real cpu speed. 

Also do you know of any REAL differences between the 2.4 and the 2.6 models other than the cpu? 
Can both Santa Rosa versions run 4gb ram? samd L2 at 4mb. Same DVD writing speeds and what not?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

youknowjack8 said:


> yeah, remember that this is on my 15'' ... So that's why I don't really trust system profiler, and would prefer to do a system diagnostic test to find out the real cpu speed.
> 
> Also do you know of any REAL differences between the 2.4 and the 2.6 models other than the cpu?
> Can both Santa Rosa versions run 4gb ram? samd L2 at 4mb. Same DVD writing speeds and what not?


All Santa Rosa models can run 4GB of RAM, have the same cache etc. Only difference is the processor.


Here's another quick check. Does the serial number in System Profiler match that of the bottom case? Also, you can call Apple and ask them to lookup the service history of the unit, based on the serial number.


----------



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

it technically doesn't cuz the system profiler doesn't show my serial number. Its non-existent. I read that if the logic board is changed during repair/replaced, the serial number will be absent on the software profiler. So I'm really not sure. I want to figure this out soon so I can deal with my ebay seller.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

youknowjack8 said:


> it technically doesn't cuz the system profiler doesn't show my serial number. Its non-existent. I read that if the logic board is changed during repair/replaced, the serial number will be absent on the software profiler. So I'm really not sure. I want to figure this out soon so I can deal with my ebay seller.


This is true. Happened to me, although the service tech can run a utility that allows them to program the sn back onto the system's firmware. I had the logic board replaced on my 1st gen MacBook Pro and lost the sn, but they were able to reprogram it when I went back to the Apple store to complain about it.

This does support the seller's claim that the unit was serviced and had the logic board replaced.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Hold on a minute - 2.6 was barely available in december 07 and System Profiler can be hacked.
> 
> You been had.


Just because the 2.6GHz model was barely available doesn't mean they didn't have service parts available. Let's wait until the OP confirms what the processor speed actually is before drawing conclusions.


----------



## cjmilne (Nov 17, 2005)

*Geekbench*

Give Geekbench a run and then check the comparisons out. It should be possible to distinguish which clock speed proc you've got by comparison. Another option is to give something like CPU-Z a try if you've got some form of Windows running - it seems to work properly.

Chris


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The seller claimed the unit was bought in JULY - that would be a very unusual and costly error as the motherboard matching aspect of Apple service is pretty stringent.

I suppose it could be a mislabel.


----------



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

do you mean to say that It could be possible that apple made a mistake and gave me a 2.6ghz instead of a 2.4? 

I tested with xbench and geekbench and both seems to show that the performance score is about 300points above that of a 2.4ghz, but always about 50 - 100 points below the MBP 2.6ghz.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Possible but unlikely - the repair timing just fits.

Xbench is unreliable - you need something that shows the clock speed.
If you boot off the installer CD and the system profiler there says 2.6 you're in.

You problem arises if you ever need it repaired.


----------



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

what do you mean i'm in? 

Isn't the system profiler on the computer the same as the one on the cd?

Also, do you know if the 2.6ghz uses a different logic board then that of the mid 2007 2.4ghz logic board?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The one on your drive could have been hacked
The installer discs could not.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Xbench is unreliable - you need something that shows the clock speed.


Exactly, like ministat2, that I suggested in post number 4.

youknowjack8, why don't you install ministat2 as I suggested, and end all this pointless speculation already. Is there a reason why my suggestion was ignored?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

youknowjack8 said:


> do you mean to say that It could be possible that apple made a mistake and gave me a 2.6ghz instead of a 2.4?
> 
> I tested with xbench and geekbench and both seems to show that the performance score is about 300points above that of a 2.4ghz, but always about 50 - 100 points below the MBP 2.6ghz.


Geekbench will report which processor your Mac has as soon as it starts up:


----------



## youknowjack8 (Aug 27, 2007)

i did the cd boot system profiler and mini stat! Thanks guys for all the help. Sorry, but I guess I missed post4. Didn't mean to ignore you.

Yeah, it's a 2.6ghz. SWEET


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

youknowjack8 said:


> i did the cd boot system profiler and mini stat! Thanks guys for all the help. Sorry, but I guess I missed post4. Didn't mean to ignore you.
> 
> Yeah, it's a 2.6ghz. SWEET


No problem and congrats!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:
You might want to be proactive and make sure you get extended Applecare on that beastie now you got a treat.


----------

